# Huawei E169 mobile broadband, error 633



## sdnulty (May 27, 2010)

Hi guys, i am getting the following error on my Sony Laptop. I am using a VGN-NS30E-S on an upgraded version of windows 7, the laptop originally came with vista.

i got a dongle from "three" network to use when on my travels and every time i go to use it i get the following message...

Error 633: The modem (or other connecting device) is already in use or not configured properly.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software, but with no joy. i have also searched the forums for answers, but can't find one that is for windows 7. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Stephen


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried uninstalling all incompatible software in Safe Mode and see if it helps? Here's a guide.


----------



## sdnulty (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the guide, I have looked for unstable software, but can't find any. I don't have the palm software mentioned in the guide!

I am contimplating reinstalling windows 7, but don't want to waste time to find out I have the same problem. 

Any other suggestions?


----------

